# AWP Engine



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

From what I've found when searching, it seems like the AWP engine features VVT. Is this correct? I've got an '01 TTQC 180HP with an AWP code engine, I didn't think that VVT started until around the '03s?


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: AWP Engine (bauch1425)*

03 is correct and it is the BEA that has VVT. Your AWP does not have VVT.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: AWP Engine (TREFTTY)*

AWP does have VVT.


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: AWP Engine (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_AWP does have VVT.

Wasnt it 03 though. So he must either not have an AWP or it was put in his car. I may be wrong but I swear it was 03 for all VVT.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: AWP Engine (TREFTTY)*

Weird. Everything I've read online has said AWP is VVT and parts (such as the cam chain tensioner) for the AWP engine code are freaking expensive compared to something like an AMU engine code. 
I'll wait for some more posts before I come to a conclusion though.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: AWP Engine (TREFTTY)*

AWP = 180hp
AMU = up to mid-2003 225
BEA = mid-2003 and beyond 225


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: AWP Engine (l88m22vette)*

Err... I meant ATC, not AMU for comparison. Seems AWP does indeed have VVT though. The 225hp that had the AMU engine code did not have VVT, 225hp didn't have VVT until the BEA engine in 2003. AWP also has a wideband o2 sensor.


_Modified by bauch1425 at 11:08 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## joshisazombie (Oct 12, 2011)

yes i am a noob. whats vvt mean?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

VVT means variable valve timing. It was implemented for emissions and slightly better fueling. Some tunes take advantage of it to make slightly more power as well- only one I know of is APR's Stg3.

OP: are you sure your 2001 has an AWP in it? I think all AWP's are 2003+, 180hp, VVT, wideband 02. I have an AWP head in my garage and it has VVT on it and it was off an 03' Jetta.

In order to tell if you have VVT there will be a 2-pin connector facing forward on the front right side of the valve cover (drivers side).

In order to tell if you have a Wideband 02 you can count the number of wires on the primary 02 connector which is mounted to the right of the passenger side strut tower. 6 wires is wideband 02, 4 is narrowband.


----------



## Oh1AudiTT (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a 2001 TT with an AWP


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

my 01 is AWP also vvt & wideband.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

very neat discussion. 

My '02 is AWP, so i assume its VVT and wideband as well.. Thats awesome!


----------



## Gettadopegirlcar (Oct 7, 2009)

im going to buy a 2002 1.8 and its the AWP aswell


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

i have a 2002 AWP 180q which also has the VVT and wideband O2. :beer:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Why wouldn't tunes take advantage of VVT? Seems silly not to


----------

